
Animations by a NASA Scientist Show the Speed of Light Is Torturously Slow - caseyf7
https://www.sciencealert.com/simple-animations-by-a-nasa-scientist-prove-the-speed-of-light-is-torturously-slow
======
db48x
Nice, but I like this one better:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AAU_btBN7s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AAU_btBN7s)

------
mbfg
You could of course ask the Photon how long it takes, and it will tell you
another story. He thinks it's instantaneous, so why bother needing to go
faster.

